# Have you ever tasted rasogolla or rasgulla?



## radhuni (Aug 18, 2007)

Have you ever tasted rasogolla? It is a Bengali sweet and use in every Bengali festivals.

It is my most favourite sweet.

It is prepared from cottage cheese soaked in a dense sugary syrup.

Try it.


----------



## shilohautumn (Aug 18, 2007)

I think I have, or at least something like it. Though I don't know if it was made with cottage cheese or something a little different.


----------



## velochic (Aug 18, 2007)

I've never even heard of it.  Could you post a preferred recipe for us so we can partake of this very yummy-sounding treat?


----------



## radhuni (Aug 20, 2007)

OK, I'm posting rasgulla recipe in my site, please try and tell me.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 20, 2007)

radhuni, would you be able to post your recipe here in this thread or at least a link to the recipe here?  Thanks!  I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## radhuni (Aug 21, 2007)

The link is as follows:

Rasogolla recipe

Thanks


----------



## Shaheen (Sep 14, 2007)

I love them too!


----------



## Turando (Sep 14, 2007)

I love Ras Malai as I find all the other sweets too sweet because of the syrup. My mum makes great Ras Malai and Gulab Jamun. I only eat the Ras Malai though!


----------

